# Old Skool Typing



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Found this today:
http://www.usbtypewriter.com/

Says it works with iPad, so if you really want that "retro" feel...!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

He's got some of his stuff listed on etsy, if I recall correctly.  Fabulous look, isn't it?


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh gosh, not me!! 

LOL...an old school typewriter with my dyslexic self? 

I switched over to the fancy word processing as soon as I could.  

I wouldn't make it two sentences without a spell check!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Perhaps I am missing a post, but I will be gettig an iPad from my brother (he gets one for free from work) and I never typed or seen how the typing works on the iPad.  I use me iTouch a the time since my laptop had been having issues.  I am guessing the typing is the same only...it probably be harder to type without a keyboard on a iPad.  On average how much are they?  Are they really worth it?  I mean can you really type long docs on them like on MS Word or notepad?

I'm gettin' an iPad!  Sorry it keeps coming out of me, my brother just suprised me a few hours ago...

Tris


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, congrats Tris.  They're awesome...you're gonna love it!


----------

